# Controlar Motores PAP



## Isasu (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola:

Quisiera si alguien me puede pasar algun circuito para controlar 3 ò 4 motores PAP son de impresoras viejas


----------



## Saul Peñaloza (Jun 22, 2007)

QUE TAL....

MIRA CON RESPECTO A ESTE TIPO DE MOTORES LA INFORMACION EN INTERNET ES MUCHA..
POR EL MOMENTO PUEDES VISITAR LA SIGUIENTE PAGINA QUE TIENE UN INTERFAZ DE PUERTO
PARALELO Y UN PLACA CONTROLADORA DE MOTORES MUY SENCILLA

http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/index.html
ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA..

SALUDOS


----------



## anfis (Jun 22, 2007)

Les dejo uncircuito para controlar 4 motores PAP y un documento explicativo donde tiene los links para descargar tanto el circuito como el soft para poder controlar los motores. Espero les sirva.
Recomiendo hacerlo en protoboard ya que es solo interconectar los integrados con cablecitos.
Una vez funcionando armarlo en placa.
Se pueden utilizar otros programas para controlarlo. Yo te recomiendo que te consigas alguien que sepa programar y te hagas el soft para que los motores cumplan con tus requisitos.
Salu2


----------



## Isasu (Jul 29, 2007)

gracias


----------

